# Argentina cow leather



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody know anything about Argentina Cow leather? Good or bad?
Looking at a saddle made with it and I have never heard of it. Thanks


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

where the cow comes from is not really important, saying that Argentinian cows are normally free range and don't suffer from barb wire marks . 

What you need to find out is where the leather tannery is and the process used to make the leather -- Tanneries use various vegetable matter to produce the Tannic acid or tannin , different vegetable different tannin - oak bark is among the best. The water content is also important - local water sources contain different minerals and these also affect the process, another factor is climate - hot humid conditions are not really suitable

This is why leather produced on the Indian subcontinent is no good and the leather produced in north america and northern Europe are the best - leather produced in Argentina is also sometimes very good but as with most things shortcuts in production methods can lead to poor quality products

After the leather has been produced it needs to go to a ' Curriers ' for finishing - they also use different dyes and conditioning agents which effect the leather . Whit Leather produced in North America ( USA & Canada ) as well as Northern Europe you are almost guaranteed that there are no nasty chemicals used and that the end product is not carcinogenic ( which is why stay clear of Indian and Chinese Leather )

All in all I will personally only use English produced hides as I live in Europe


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Argentina Cow Leather vs what? Horse Leather, Llama Leather. I'd steer clear of it.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

South American leather can be fantastic and Argentine and Columbian craftsmen produce some of the finest finished goods in the world. As mentioned, the tanning process is important as is the type of leather (full grain, top grain, split grain). I would not hesitate one bit to buy a saddle made of Argentine leather.

FWIW, The EU creates (protectionist) laws to stifle competition from imports and protect domestic high priced labor markets and inefficient production methods.

I agree with passing on Pakistani, Indian and Chinese leather.


----------

